# brandungsangeln nordies



## Kalle (21. November 2004)

so, hier nun ein kleiner bericht vom brandungsangeln der nordies auf fehmarn....

gegen  11 uhr traf meereslehrling bei mir in bramfeld ein, also sachen umpacken und ab richtung autobahn.
wir wollten ja nicht als letzter bei mc doof eintreffen.
unterwegs sagte meereslehrling auf einmal, schau mal an da fährt der agalatze auf der rechten spur.
wir überholten ihn und ich fuhr einen augenblick mit der gleichen geschwindigkeit wie er, aber ich denke er hat den angelboard aufkleber auf meinem wagen nicht gesehen, obwohl er 2 min lang dicht hinter uns fuhr, denke mal er hat im gedanken schon am strand gestanden :q 

wir sind gegen 13 uhr in burg eingetroffen und siehe da nordlicht kam uns grad engegen. kurz nach unserem kommen,trafen auch der rest(fast rest)ein. wir warteten noch bis kurz vor halb zwei, da ja angeblich noch  karsten01, heiliger johann, und falk mitkommen wollten.
aber nix kam mehr,schade eigentlich, das man nicht ins board schreiben kann, ich komm doch nicht mit....

nachdem wir uns nun besprochen hatten wo wir hinwollten,sind wir also auf richtung katharinenhof.
dort angekommen, schauten wir uns erstmal an wie es dort aussah. der strand wurde für gut befunden und schon waren die sachen ausgepackt und wir waren da, worauf wir uns seit wochen gefreut hatten.
und schon flogen die ersten vorfächer gen danmark.
Bild 1-5

gleich gehts weiter........


----------



## Kalle (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

so, nun gehts weiter....

der Hammer war allerdings skipi und vater beim auspacken, denn sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen.. #c 
da müsste man ein neues Thema aufmachen....."mit schubkarre zum brandungsangeln". was die beiden alles anschleppten |kopfkrat 

Grill,tisch,gaskocher,und sogar feuerholz,das mit der schubkarre transportiert wurde..es fehlte nur noch ein zelt :q  aber alle fanden es klasse..nochmals danke an die beiden, das war  #6 
jeder trug seinen beitrag zum angeln und essen bei.es wurde geangelt gegessen und jede menge geschnackt.

kommen wir nun zum wesentlichen, das angeln.......

ich hatte mir was einfallen lassen, so als kleine überraschung, eine medaille auf der stand PETRI HEIL und zwar für den ersten maßigen fisch der gefangen wurde.

erst als es schummerig wurde fing ich den ersten fisch und einzigen plattisch an diesem abend, aber da ich ausser wertung war bekam hauke die medaille, denn er fing den ersten maßigen dorsch ansonsten viel nemos, die aber meist den haken nicht geschluckt hatten,und skipi hatte auch seinen traumfisch gefangen :q eine krabbe...*lach

es wurde aber auch viele vorfächer im wasser gelassen,sei es beim werfen, oder durch hänger.. :v jürgen und sohn haben aber da wohl einen neuen rekord aufgestellt :q
von dem blieben meereslehrling, jan, und ich einigermaßen verschont..

wir haben ein kleines lagerfeuer eingerichtet mit dem holz, das skipi und vater mitgebracht hatten(es hielt bis die letzten fuhren)trotz sturm ca 9-10 bft und hagelschauer,bei dem so einige sachen durch die gegend flogen, mein stuhl, schirm und mein rutenhalter+ruten auch haukes rutenhalter samt ruten.
man gut das nach ca 20 min wieder ruhe und fast windstille aufkam.

bis jürgen,sohn und jan aufbrachen ,so gegen 23 uhr(sie hatten ja noch einen langen heimweg)wurden 11 fische gefangen..(wenns nicht genau stimmt, bitte verbessern, wegen alsheimer :q ).

gegen 24 uhr fuhren dann auch skipi und vater, weil sie heute noch mit dem boot rausfahren wollten( hoffe ihr habt noch richtig zugeschlagen), und der rest..meereslehrling, hauke und ich sind dann auch gegen 1 uhr aufgebrochen,vorher hatte hauke aber noch zugeschlagen,er hatte einen biss, haute an, kurbelte sich blöde und holte einen seiner abgerissenen  vorfächer mit blei und fisch(e) wieder an land, dazu noch den fisch an seiner angel...man war der am pumpen :q

zum schluß hatten wir insgesamt 15 oder 16 fische gefangen.

fazit:
es war ein ganz tolles treffen, mit ganz tollen leuten #6  

wir hatten viel geangelt, viel spass viel geredet und viel gegessen

danke an skippi der den küchenbullen spielte und vater fürs holz und auch fleisch

reni für die klasse suppe..hmmm war lecker und hat warm gemacht :q 

jürgen,sohn und jan, das ihr die lange fahrt zu uns gemacht habt,trotz schlechtem wetter.
hauke p und nordlicht, die auch ne lange anfahrt hatten, und nicht verzweifelt waren trotz vieler abrisse :q  :q  :q 
und meereslehrling der trozdem er nur 1 oder 2 nemos hatte, viel spass am treffen hatte.

einer wiederholung steht also nix mehr im weg :q 
ps: fehler die ihr findet dürft ihr behalten, und sagt es nicht weiter


----------



## Kalle (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hier die restlichen bilder


----------



## Patty (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@Kalle,

vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht. Bin froh das es eine Wiederholung geben wird, dann kann ich hoffentlich auch endlich mal dabei sein.

Petri Patty


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Super Bericht Kalle und tolle Fotos. Vielen Dank.


----------



## JuergenS (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

klasse geschrieben Kalle  #6

hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht
das mit dem Rekord beim Abreißen kann wohl stimmen, ich hab noch nie soviel Material in der Ostsee gelassen wie bei diesem Treffen #d  :c 
Aber völlig egal, ich konnte immerhin 3 maßige Fische mein eigen nennen. Mußte allerdings, wie im Moment bei jedem Bericht den man übers Brandungsangeln ließt, auch feststellen das die Nemo´s in der Mehrzahl sind. Auf jeden maßigen kommen 5 Untermaßige.



> einer wiederholung steht also nix mehr im weg


ganz deiner Meinung 

Jürgen


----------



## Kalle (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@jürgen
hast recht mit den untermaßigen... leider :c 
aber nur einer von den knapp 10 nemos die ich gefangen habe hatte den haken geschluckt.. #6 ,konnte 9 unversehrt zurücksetzen

@meeresangler
von skipi unserem küchenbullen :q kommen bestimmt noch mehr fotos, denn als alle satt waren vom essen ist er rumgegangen und hat jede menge fotos geschossen

@patty
wir werden so ein treffen sicherlich nochmal auf die beine stellen, und dann suchen wir uns einen termin, den alle wahrnehmen können,aber ein samstag wir es auf jedem fall sein.

@skipi
vergrösser schon mal deinen tisch :q


----------



## haukep (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Hey Leute!

So, nun habe ich auch mal ein wenig Zeit mich hinter den Computer zu klemmen, war ja noch mir Sylverpasi in Schönberg und habe die ganzen restlichen Würmer verknallt...

Man war das ein dekadentes Angeln, wir haben immer 2 oder 3 auf den Haken gezogen heute auf der Seebrücke - aber es war ja auch sehr erfolgreich. Sylverpasi wird dann wohl nachher auch noch die Bilder und einen kurzen Bericht einstellen.....

@Kalle: Danke für die tolle Organisation, ich freue mich schon aufs nächste mal...

@Renate: Danke für die tolle Suppe. Ich habe selten eine so leckere Gulaschsuppe gegessen. Danke auch für die Medallie, sie hat jetzt hier einen Ehrenplatz in meinem Board bekommen.... #6 

Ist das jetzt eigentlich ein "Wanderpokal" ?!  #c 

@Nordlicht: Und, warst Du heute wieder da und hast unsere Vorfächer wieder eingesammelt   

@Skipi + Dad: Danke Ihr beiden für Holz, Essen und weiß ich noch was alles, das war ganz klar:  #6  #6 

@ll: DAS WAR SUPER  #r  #r  #r 


Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal, wenn wir uns wieder treffen....


----------



## Agalatze (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

super bericht kalle !!!
habe ein lachendes und ein weinendes auge dass ich nicht mit war.
aber nächstes mal bin ich hoffentlich dabei. den spaß will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.
bin auch mal auf die bilder von skip gespannt


----------



## haukep (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> super bericht kalle !!!
> habe ein lachendes und ein weinendes auge dass ich nicht mit war.
> aber nächstes mal bin ich hoffentlich dabei. den spaß will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.
> bin auch mal auf die bilder von skip gespannt



Ja, Du solltest auf jeden Fall nächstes Mal mitkommen, das ist echt eine lustige Truppe....
Vieleicht kriegen wir die ja in etwa in der Konstellation wieder hin...


----------



## Agalatze (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

ich kenne ja zum glück schon die hälfte der leute 
kalle,renate,meereslehrling, und skip natürlich !!!
weiss jetzt nicht wer noch alles dabei war.


----------



## haukep (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne ja zum glück schon die hälfte der leute
> kalle,renate,meereslehrling, und skip natürlich !!!
> weiss jetzt nicht wer noch alles dabei war.



An mich kannst Du Dich ja nicht mehr erinnern... :g


----------



## Agalatze (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

nee irgendwie echt nicht !
aber das ändert sich ja bald


----------



## haukep (21. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Ja, das denke ich doch 

Ist ja nun auch schon über 1 Jahr her, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## Nordlicht (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@ Kalle
das hast du aber fein hinbekommen mit deinem bericht  #6 
wie lange hast du bis nach hause gebraucht ?? in der ersten kurfe in kat`hof war es ja doch recht rutschig, war es auf dem festland besser zu fahren ??

@ skipi
ich glaube eine steigerung deines und deines vaters auftreten wird sehr sehr schwer zu übertreffen sein...DANKE und #r 

@ haukep
ich hätte ja gerne einen spaziergang gemacht aber ich musste ja um 6.15 uhr in st`huk sein und habe heute morgen um 6.15 uhr erst wieder feierabend...das leben kann soooo hart sein   

ich werde nachher erstmal in "meinen" angelladen gehen und mich mit div. schnüren, bleien, haken usw. beladen, es gibt dort derzeit 25 % auf alles und das kann ich jetzt auch brauchen  |uhoh:

@ Jürgen
wie lange habt ihr gebraucht und ist das erste "kind" noch vor oder erst hinter der brücke eingeschlafen ? 

@ Meereslehrling
jetzt wo du enen echten profi wie kalle neben dir hattest hast du beim nächstem mal sicher den mut für die zweite rute oder  :q


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Das kann ich verstehen, ich muss auch neue Kleinteile kaufen....


----------



## JuergenS (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@"Eingeborener" :q   



> wie lange habt ihr gebraucht und ist das erste "kind" noch vor oder erst hinter der brücke eingeschlafen ?


Bin um kurz vor 5 zu Hause gewesen. Autobahn war gut zu fahren.Aber dann über die Dörfer war´s ne Katastrophe. Manche Strassen hatten ne richtige Eisschicht drauf.Da ist den ganzen Tag kein Streuwagen lang gefahren. #d 
Mein Junior hat schon vor der Brücke die Augen zu gehabt und von der Rückfahrt nix mitbekommen |schlaf: 



> Das kann ich verstehen, ich muss auch neue Kleinteile kaufen


Frag mal wer noch |uhoh: 


> ich glaube eine steigerung deines und deines vaters auftreten wird sehr sehr schwer zu übertreffen sein


Wohl war :q  der beste Partyservice den ich bisher am Strand erlebt habe. #6 

Jürgen


----------



## Kalle (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@nordlicht
D A N K dir.

wir waren so gegen 3 uhr zu hause.
bis nach burg war es wirklich sehr sehr rutschig, war ja ne glatte eisfläche. hab nur keine schlittschuhe unter den reifen gehabt..da bin ich sehr langsam gefahren, aber ab auffahrt richtung lübeck konnte man schön fahren...

@ll
aber nächstes mal suchen wir uns einen strand wo wir nicht nächsten tag nen angelladen besuchen müssen, weil der angelkoffer wieder leer ist :q 

zb, dazendorf, oder niobe, oder westermakelsdorf   |kopfkrat #c

muss mir wohl auch ne neue brandungsrolle zulegen, die alte dawia hat es zwar noch gemacht, aber es ging alles so schwer, besonders wenn noch fisch und kraut dran war an haken und schnur.und meine horizon gibt wohl bald den geist auf, aber den grossmann-cup muss sie noch durchhalten.


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*



> zb, dazendorf, oder niobe, oder westermakelsdorf



Das ist doch ein Witz oder....

Westermakelsdorf hast Du dann aber noch nicht bei Seitenwind befischt... |uhoh: 

Und Niobe ist zwar schon besser,aber auch noch nicht mit dem wunderbaren Strand von Dazendorf vergleichbar...


----------



## Kalle (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@hauke
nein,westermakelsdorf noch nicht, und bei seitenwind erst recht nicht, aber bei niobe war ich schon, da hast du noch in die windeln gemacht :q  :q  :q 

und dazendorf , ist praktisch meine zweite heimat, bester strand wo gibt..meine meinung ! #6


----------



## Kalle (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@hauke,
das war jetzt witzig gemeint von mir....#h


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

...verziehen!


----------



## renate (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@ all

moin jungs, das hat mich aber gefreut, zu lesen, dass euch mein süppschen gut geschmeckt hat, dann werd ich halt beim nächsten mal wieder eine machen. 

und wenn so ein brandungstreffen mal im sommer ist, komm ich dann auch mit!!

winke renate


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Ach was, die Frau nun wieder...Nach dem Motto "ist mir zu kalt"....

Sowas gibbet nich


----------



## Nordlicht (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@ renate
die suppe war super...Danke, auch wenn ich kalle vorher gefragt habe ob er in den letzten tagen was ausgefressen hat (wegen der pilze )  :q 

@ Kalle
so ab 18 uhr hatten wir ja norden wind, wir hätten ja nach wulfen umziehen können, aber ich denke da hätte dann unser küchenbulle gestreikt  :q 

@ JuergenS
über "eingeborener" bin ich ja froh, ist mal was anderes alls immer kalles sein: "oh, da kommt der gelbe wieder".   |uhoh: 
aber mal ehrlich ich an deiner (eurer) stelle hätte diese fahrerei nicht in kauf genommen, das währe mir zu heftig. aber wer so süchtig ist wie du (ihr) der macht eben alles möglich wie


----------



## renate (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@ hauke
wenn du mir versprichst, dass du mir meine rückenschmerzen abnimmst, komm ich auch mit, wenns kalt ist!!! du kannst mir glauben, dass ich kein weichei bin!

gruss renate  #h


----------



## Kalle (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@nordlicht,
ich hoffe doch das du nächsten tag wenigstens ein wenig bauchschmerzen hattest von der suppe :q  :q  :q 

oki, sach ich nächstemal auch eingeborener zu dir wenn du erscheinst..

ich denke das war oki, das wir da geblieben sind.
bin auch keiner der nachts alles zusammenpackt und woanders alles wieder aufbaut..neee neee


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*



			
				renate schrieb:
			
		

> @ hauke
> wenn du mir versprichst, dass du mir meine rückenschmerzen abnimmst, komm ich auch mit, wenns kalt ist!!! du kannst mir glauben, dass ich kein weichei bin!
> 
> gruss renate  #h



Ok, hiermit entschuldige ich mich bei Dir!!!  |peinlich


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@all#h 
schöne kommentare und ein super bericht von kalle#r 
da wir beide zusammen fuhren, brauche ich da nix zu ergänzen sondern nur ein klares *jawohl* zum besten  geben 
die fotos sind suppi..... warte aber auch auf die nachtaufnahmen von skipi |jump: 
wenn ich das hier so lese steh wohl ein folge event im raum#:
und "dazendorf" klingt doch wie eine melodie im ohr eines jeden von uns|bla: 

@hauke
ein "wanderpokal " klingt doch  gut ,oder?:g


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@Wanderpokal: Muss Kalle sagen, ich würde Sie nämlich lieber behalten  Ne, muss Renate sagen, um genau zu sein....

@Meeresl. Du, das muss man schon nach dem Wind entscheiden, aber ich wäre dafür auch mal in den Wind zu gehen, wenn er nicht ganz so stark pustet...


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@hauke
klaro ,war auch nicht "bierernst" das mit dem wandern:q 
und das der wind uns an den strand weht is auch logo#6 
ich brauch aber nicht 10-11 bft|uhoh:


----------



## Kalle (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@hauke,
na sicher behälst du die medaillie, hast sie verdient... #6 

bei windstärke 4-5 wäre ich auch noch dabei, aber mehr wie 6, dann bringt das angeln keinen spass mehr, hab genug cups mitgemacht wo wir 7-9 windstärken hatten. und in meinem leben hab ich sehr oft genug fische gefangen (bis 9 pf) und das bei ablandigen wind, der nachteil ist, wenns dann zu windig ist fliegt der schirm ins wasser und nicht richtung land. :q


----------



## renate (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@ hauke
entschuldigung angenommen! smile. das kannst du ja nicht wissen. ich hatte ne schwere rücken-op (wirbelversteifung) und kalt und nass kann ich nicht vertragen, das wirft mich um jahre zurück, von den schmerzen mal ganz abgesehen. da nutzt der beste thermoanzug nix....

und da ich rückentechnisch auch nicht werfen kann an der brandung, ist es für mich eher uninteressant, nur so dabei zu sein.

lg renate


----------



## skipandi (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Ja hallo erstmal,habe ja ganz schön zu lesen gehabt.
Ist ein super Treffen gewesen, was nach einer Wiederholung schreit.Ich habe den Küchenbullen gerne gemacht,ist ja wichtig, wenn einer sich bei solchem Wetter und den Temperaturen um das Wohlergehen anderer Boardies kümmert. :q  #6 Schöne Grüße auch von meinem Vater an euch alle.Danke Reni für die schöne scharfe Suppe,da kam die Nase zum Laufen.
Ich werde jetzt mal sehen,wie lange ein Bild bei einem 56 k Modem dauert,bis es hier erscheint.
Demnächst mehr. |laola:


----------



## Kalle (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Hi skipi, wenns zu lange dauert, dann auf cd brennen,mir schicken oder übergeben, ich werd sie  dann bearbeiten und ins board setzen.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hi skipi and dad
schön von euch zu lesen #h 
wie war es noch auf dem wasser?;+ 
klasse das die nachbearbeitung unseres treffens genauso intensiv ist wie die vorbereitung und das event selbst#6


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@renate: O man, sowas ist Mist, mehr lässt sich dazu nicht sagen...

@Kalle: DANKE     #6  #6  #6 

@Meereslehrling: 10-11 BFT. kann man auch nicht richtig angeln, aber so 4-5 sind doch klasse 

@Skipi+Dad: Danke nochmal! Wie war es denn noch auf dem Wasser?


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Ps @kalle
Die Köder Von Deinem Dealer Waren Erste Sahne Fand Ich;#6 
Die Watties Nicht Zu Gross Und Die Seeringler Schön Fest Und Fleischig#r  
Also Gruss An Ronni#h 
WANN  IMMER Ich Die Möglichkeit Habe Werde Ich Nur Noch Bei Ihm Bestellen


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

HABT IHR ÜBERHAPT ALLE MITBEKOMMEN, WAS DENNIS UND ICH AUS EUREN WATTIS und RINGLERN GEMACHT HABEN????    

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showpost.php?p=540163&postcount=105


----------



## JanS (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hmm also ich muss auch sagen kalle ... danke für deinen bericht ...

hmm also ich wäre ja dafür das gleich morgen das nächste treffen ist aber das machen meine finanzen nicht mit 

also war wirklich nett mal mit euch fischen zu gehen und ich bin sicher immer wieder dabei


----------



## skipandi (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

So Leute, nu gehts los.Viel Kommentar brauch ich ja nicht dazu schreiben,ist ja schon alles gesagt worden.Wir waren nach dem Treffen um 1.00 Uhr im Landkrug in Großenbrode und sind nach einem sehr ausgiebigen Frühstück erst um 9.30 raus auf die Ostsee bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und schwachem Westwind bei langsamer Drift.Wir haben nur mit unseren übergebliebenen Watties geschleppt und konnten etliche Dorsche und zwei Platte mit nach Hause nehmen.Ein sehr gelungenes Wochenende mit netten Gleichgesinnten und einer guten Ausbeute.Danke Jungs. #h  #6  :q 
Hier die Fotos vom Treffen






















































Ging doch relativ schnell,ODER?????
Gleich gehts weiter.


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Coole Bilder! Hast Du auch welche von eurer Bootstour?


----------



## skipandi (22. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Auf zur zweiten Galerie














































Von unserer Bootstour am Sonntag habe ich keine Fotos, hatte ja genug mit dem Angeln zu tun, GRINS!!!


----------



## haukep (23. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Echt, was kam denn genau so raus?


----------



## Kalle (23. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hi skipi
echt goile bilder, klasse war auch,das du von jedem ein foto gemacht hast... #6  aber als küchenbulle hattest du ja genug ZEIT dafür :q

schade das du vom bootsangeln keine fotos hast, aber die fische hast du dir verdient...


----------



## Katze_01 (23. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Moin

Super Bilder.

Schaut so aus als hättet Ihr nen richtig Rustikalen Spaß gehabt.

Katze


----------



## renate (23. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@ skippi
boah, tolle bilder..... #6  #6  #6 
eine perfekte ergänzung zu den bildern von kalle.. und er ist auch ein paar mal drauf, schön!!!

@ all
nachdem alle so begeistert waren, wird ja wohl bestimmt bald an einem neuen termin "gebastelt". kalle ist jedenfalls momentan total auf dem angeltrip, was wohl auch an den netten co-anglern liegt.

lg renate


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (23. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@ Skipi
Klasse Fotos !!!!#6 
@RENATE
Wiederholung Ist Nicht Nur Möglich Sondern Pflicht:q 

 @ALL
RUNDUMGELUNGEN NENNT MAN SOWAS WOHL


----------



## JanS (23. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

joa das sach ich ja 

und meereslehrling schon fleissig knoten geübt ?  naja ... ich muss wohl noch n bischen für ne neue rute sparen ...


----------



## Kalle (23. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

oki, beim nächsten mal werden wir uns früher treffen und dann knotenkunde und wurfübungen machen- welcher knoten wofür, und die genaue körperhaltung, damit man auch mit viel schwung geradeaus wirft. :q 
hoffe es ist jemand dabei der das alles erklären kann!!!!!!! :q  :q  :q 
körperhaltung, siehe hier...http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=40296 

(bild 3 ) die ist falsch  #c  |kopfkrat  :q  :q  :q


----------



## JanS (23. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hmm also du meintest bestimmt meine 3 hopser nun werf ich aus mitm kleinen rechtsdrall  ?


----------



## Kalle (23. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

neee das 3 bild ist meereslehrling, aber es war spassig gemeint :q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (23. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

drum übet wer ein meister werden will:q

@jan
knotenkunde ist hauptfach 
hast du schon eine rute in der näheren auswahl?#:


----------



## haukep (23. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Ich denke auch, dass eine Wiederholung Pflicht ist. Ich hatte ja die Idee, an einem der ersten WE im Januar eine Art "Neujahrsangeln" zu machen. 

Hättet Ihr denn auf sowas Lust? Wäre doch bestimmt eine gute Sache!!


----------



## Nordlicht (24. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@ skipi
jaja, mast und schnurbruch...tolles bild  |uhoh: 

@ all
der 08.01.2005 währe auf jeden fall ohne den 
"eingeborenen gelben"  |kopfkrat ...ich habe an diesem samstag dienst.

@ JanS
ich habe damals gefragt wer noch eine rute braucht und beim nächstem treffen würde ich wieder fragen aber wenn keiner will.....


----------



## JanS (24. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@ MEERESLEHRLING hmm ich werde mir wohl ne Quantum World Champion Surf 3 holen ... habe aber nochma ne Zebco Trophy Surf in der näheren auswahl weil das ja im moment meine rute ... 

gruß
Jan


----------



## JuergenS (24. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch, dass eine Wiederholung Pflicht ist. Ich hatte ja die Idee, an einem der ersten WE im Januar eine Art "Neujahrsangeln" zu machen.
> 
> Hättet Ihr denn auf sowas Lust? Wäre doch bestimmt eine gute Sache!!



Kommt auf die Strassenverhältnisse an. Wenn es paßt bin ich dabei #6


----------



## JanS (24. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hmm bock hätte ich auch auf jeden


----------



## haukep (24. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Das ist doch was!! Es bleibt also noch der 15. den am 1. ist das wohl keine sone gute Idee...

Also, was haltet Ihr vom 15.1.??

Ich bin auf jeden Fall DABEI


----------



## Nordlicht (24. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

am 01.01. könnte ich ohne probleme, ich muss silvester arbeiten und bin am nächstem tag fit und ausgeschlafen von der arbeit zurück.
der 15te würde auch gehen aber ich denke da warten wir noch mal ab wie der winter wird und das wichtigste ist das unser küchenbulle frei hat und kommt  :q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (24. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hi nordies
der 15 01 05 ist schon mal vergeben wenn nötig:q 

@nordlicht
erste wetterprognosen?


----------



## haukep (24. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@ML: Wie meinst Du das mit "vergeben" ?


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@hauke
Ist Vorgeplant Für Die Brandung Mein Ich:q


----------



## JanS (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hmm nimmt mich wer mit oder muss ich mir papas auto leihen ? ;P meiner macht "nur" 140  das dauert dann immer und is so sprit schluckend ;(


----------



## Kalle (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

na ja, am 15.01 könnte ich ewentuell auch.aber so wie nordlicht schon schreibt, warten wir noch ein wenig das wetter ab wie es sich entwickelt...und...wo ist unser küchenbulle??*lach

hab mir auch grad ne neue daiwa emcast plus 5500  ersteigert, da die alte rolle die ich hatte nix mehr taugt... müsste ich doch ausprobieren :q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@kalle 
bist ja ein mann der tat:q 
kaum macht die alte macken ,gleich getauscht|uhoh: 

@all
man liest bei anzeigen zu shimano ruten immer die bezeichnungen wie zb "sf 01 bx 425" 
wie ist denn die aufschlüsselung? gibt ja auch cx ruten und andere kürzel noch davon|kopfkrat


----------



## JanS (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hmm ka 

hmm ne emcast ? meinste die is soviel besser als die good old emblem's ? ich glaube ich würde mir wieder ne emblem holen ...


----------



## Kalle (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

keine ahnung jan, ob die besser ist....werd ich sehn wenn ich das erste mal damit nen dorsch aus der ostsee kurbel,aber bei 11 kugellagern müsste der dorsch schon fast von alleine an den strand schwimmen :q 

@meereslehrling

ich weiß leider auch nicht die bezeichnungen von den shimano ruten..bei mir steht cx 4,25 drauf. hauptsache für mich ist, das ich damit umgehen kann..


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@KALLE
hm vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch raus was die ganzen kürzel bedeuten|uhoh:


----------



## JuergenS (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*



			
				MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> man liest bei anzeigen zu shimano ruten immer die bezeichnungen wie zb "sf 01 bx 425"
> wie ist denn die aufschlüsselung? gibt ja auch cx ruten und andere kürzel noch davon|kopfkrat



Also ich versuch das mal:
*sf 01* weiß ich auch nicht,
*bx* steht für Wurfgewicht bis 250 gr. (*cx* =  bis 200 gr. Wurfgewicht)
*425* für die Länge 4,25 Meter

Diese Angaben sind ohne Gewähr

Jürgen


@Kalle
Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@jürgen 
danke das doch schon mal was #6 
also die buchstaben für das wurfgewicht und die zahl für die länge
thx:q


----------



## JanS (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hmm siehste wieder was dazu gelernt ) 

naja ne shimano rute ich weiss nicht aber ich werde mir ma beim dealer ein paar anschauen und dann entscheiden ob für mich nicht doch auch ne shimano in frage kommt.


----------



## Kalle (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@jürgen,
danke dir, bin ja gespannt wie sie ist..
@jan,
ne shimano ist nun mal der mercedes unter den angeln, aber eben auch etwas teurer.. :q


----------



## JanS (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hmm weiss ned  ich habe 2 shimanos und eine davon gefällt mir gar nicht  aber das ist ja gott sei dank geshcmacks sache ...

gruß
Jan


----------



## Kalle (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

dann hast du 2 unterschiedliche?? wie kommt das denn?
wenn 2 dann immer die gleiche serie, und nicht unterschiedliche


----------



## haukep (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Ich liebäugle auch mit 2 Shimanos....eventuell hole ich mir zwei mal die "Power Aero Technium", allerdings muss ich die erstmal werfen, aber mein Dealer will demnächst mal sowas anbieten...

Als Rolle kann ich auch die "Ultegra 10.000 XT" empfehlen, die fische ich und bin total verliebt...


----------



## JanS (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hmm ich rede nicht von Brandungsruten  sondern von Spinnruten deswegen kann ich auch keine Shimano Brandungsruten beurteilen ... naja ich werde mich nochmal die ein oder andere anschauen und event. auch werfen dann kann ich mich ja immer noch entscheiden *g*

is eigentlich jemand beim Händlercup dabei ? aus bremen macht da kein händler mit aber besuchen könnt man euch ja ;P


gruß
Jan


----------



## haukep (25. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Achso


----------



## Agalatze (26. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@ haukep
kauf die bloß nicht die power aeros !!!
die sind nicht so dolle für die brandung


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Welche fischst Du?


----------



## Agalatze (26. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

die ultegras natürlich !!! der schnureinzug ist wesentlich länger


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Ich meine Ruten...


----------



## Agalatze (26. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

kenne keine power aero !?


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Ne, stimmt, aber wie ist denn der Name....Jetzt hilf mir schon, Du fischst sie doch! Aero Technium oder?


----------



## Agalatze (26. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

du meinst die super aero technium


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Oder so  *g Das waren 399€ oder?


----------



## Agalatze (26. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

jupp das sind die :q


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Genau, so wie es momentan läuft kann ich mir die leisten


----------



## Kalle (27. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

lach, konnt mir die rolle auch nicht leisten, hab sie mir aber trotzdem gekauft...weihnachten steht ja vor der tür :q


----------



## haukep (27. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Joa, das ist immer so eine Sache mit dem lieben Geld, aber was soll´s....


----------



## Kalle (27. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

ja ich weiß, angeln ist nun mal ein teures hobby, wenn man auch was vernümpftiges haben möchte.


----------



## haukep (28. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Naja, was solls, Golfen ist teurer...


----------



## JanS (28. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

hmm weiss nicht  ...


----------



## Katze_01 (28. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

Moin


@ Hauke

Hast schon Recht, mit dem Golfen.

Außerdem Stehen wir lieber im Wind, 
anstatt einen kleinen unschuldigen weißen Ball zu verdreschen oder ???


Katze


----------



## Agalatze (28. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

so jungs ich bin gerade wieder zurück. bin völlig platt vom wochenende. glaube der wodka war schlecht 
hier ist mein bericht wenn es euch interessiert

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=40695


----------



## haukep (28. November 2004)

*AW: brandungsangeln nordies*

@katze: genau, was kann der Ball auch dafür


----------

